# Newb. With tire problem's



## Billium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello All,
Here's the problem. I have a old Raco sprint that in great except the tire are in need a replacement or retreading if the is possible. Could somebody give me any info as to where to go for treads?? i plan on useing it in a black top parking lot so it will be flat tracking.. 
Here's a coul[p pic's of my Sprint it will be under going a complete rebuild just to freshin it up:thumbsup:



Hope i can find somebody with some info on this machine. Thank's Bill


----------



## Billium (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's the pic's :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

Go on rcar 2010-2011 the big rug and ask or pm Kevin Cole or Bill Pennington. I think they race this class on oval. Hope this helps.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Contact Todd Bishop of Bishop Racing Products. He make the 1/4 scale tires that you need.

www.bishopracingproducts.com


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Also check out the QSAC section of the Oval section here on HT. Lots of good into about 1/4 scale racing.


----------

